# dlink wireless router suddenly stopped working



## technaive

Hi,

My dlink dir 628 wireless router suddenly stopped working yesterday. If I plug the ethernet cable directly into my computer and the internet works. I see the wireless profile in the options for the wireless internet, but when I try to connect, it is unable to do so.

I've tried resetting the router (using the button on the device) witand reinstalling the router (using the CD), but still not working. Also have tried turning off the modem, router, and restarting my computer.

Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## 2xg

Welcome to TSF,

Are all the wireless devices in your home network unable to connect?

Please see this Tutorial on how to setup your D-Link router without using the CD, which is really unnecessary.

Please post an update.


----------



## technaive

I tried that again. Still not working. My laptop and iphone and my brother's laptop can detect the network (we all see bars or excellent connectivity), but none of us can connect. Even after I've reset the router using the steps you suggested.

Any other advice?


----------



## 2xg

Let's verify if you have all the network cables and connections plugged in to the proper Ports. From the Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer needs to be wired to the LAN Port of your router.
Choose a diff LAN Port to see if there's an issue with the Port that you're using.

Power Cycle your devices if above is confirmed. The step-by-step guide shd help you.

If above suggestions didn't help at all, perhaps it needs *Mac cloning*, depending on your ISP. Who is your Provider?


----------



## Fred Garvin

Delete your saved wireless profile on your computer. Log into the router go to Wireless Settings then do a manual wireless setup. Disable WPS and set Security Mode to none. Save your settings and try again.


----------

